# EV Dashboard



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

I've written an app to display BMS info. It runs on a Windows Mobile/Windows CE 5.0 device like a dash mounted GPS and displays Paktrakr and Hardy BMS data but the backend is flexible so additional BMS can be added. It is open source at http://evdashboard.codeplex.com.

I'm about to start on an Android version. Let me know if you would use it.


----------



## procupine14 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would totally be interested in using something like this once I start on my EV car. Right now I'm doing a tractor so not a lot there to play with but like I said once the tractor is off and running the car project is going to start.  Not to mention that I have an old Windows CE device lying around that needs a purpose


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a link to the Win CE 5.0 GPS device I used. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22067


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

You might check with Methods about his BMS; it would be handy to display all his available data on a very small device like a PDA.
________
Buy E Cigarette


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

There have been over 200 downloads on the open source site for the EV Dashboard. It feels like it is gaining momentum!


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

The Ev Dashboard open source site (http://evdashboard.codeplex.com) has over 1000 visits. 

I'm curious if anyone has gotten it running on a large car pc, like a 7" Lilliput (http://www.amazon.com/Lilliput-Stand-alone-Screen-Notebook-Windows/dp/B000SCS8DQ) or has anyone got it working on a newer Windows Mobile Smart phone, like the the Samsung Omnia from Verizon?

Is anyone interested in an email or sms notification from a smart phone, when the charger completes, like the Nissan Leaf iphone app?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It certainly looks like the sort of thing I would like to have in my conversion.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

It looks super cool! I'm hoping to help contribute once I get to this point in my project.

Given my background, I'll probably port the code to the iPhone/iPad. I'm hoping to have a nice display setup on an iPad in my conversion...but we'll see if that happens.

corbin


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread! This is perfect for the Inhaler. Thanks for spending the time and effort to develop this.


----------



## AlaskaStar (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an Archos 5 running Android mounted on my dash, it has a USB port, HDMI port and a 3.5MM audio jack that doubles as the antenna coil with a set of earbuds to transmit or receive FM, has BlueTooth and 802.11 (a,b,g,n) capabilities. 

I would use it if there was an Android app, and I would justifiably PAY for it too, simply because whomever writes it should not write in vain. 

Keep in mind the price: the Archos 5 was purchased retail for only $299 so paying more than the computer was worth is not worth it. I can easily get amp and volt meters (not as cool looking....) to do the job.

Just a thought....

AlaskaStar


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

EV Dashboard has had 3000 page views and over 50 downloads of the first release.


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

Android version: How much would this be worth to you? What should it have, amps, volts soc%, temp for a paktrakr? How about the individual battery values?


----------



## UBCECC (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you use the USB port for communication instead of blue tooth? this will save some money for the blue tooth to spi conversion.


----------



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been meaning to contribute to this project now that I have my PakTrakr running. Now I have access to a Motorola Droid so I was hoping to get the data onto that during driving. My plans earlier were to go to an iPod Touch or iPhone but I don't really like ObjC. (I suck at it.)

Since I'm far behind you in terms of progress, I'll just share my ideas here:

My ideal display would show a large gauge for the whole pack, another large gauge for battery amps, and a smaller bar chart for each battery. I'd color code the bars to highlight any that were too low, or too high during charging. 

I've noticed while driving that the PakTrakr switches to an alarm view just to show me that both remotes are reporting OK. This needlessly terrifies me at a time when I should be paying attention to the road!

In the case of an alarm state from PakTrakr I'd like the thing to emit a screech. During an alarm event, I would show the full text of the alert on the screen until it's dismissed or the alarm event is no longer being reported. Log alarm events (such as overcharge) for later review, which would be helpful during balancing. 

My current pipe dream is to have an arduino always-on in the car, and talking to:

A cheap Android device w/ good display
GPS
PakTrakr
Prepaid Cell Phone

If I can find a cheap old Android phone, that might combine display, GPS, and data network access. 

This pipe-dream system will phone home to a web server. From any computer, I can watch the status of my batteries as they charge, or review the telemetry from my last drive. 

Bonus points for a LoJack style kill switch. Send the on-board prepaid cell an SMS and have the arduino cut the ignition contactor.


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

UBCECC: The (cheap) GPS devices that mount well in a car don't have a USB that supplies power. The USB is used/required for charging.


----------



## AlaskaStar (Feb 25, 2010)

johnb said:


> Android version: How much would this be worth to you? What should it have, amps, volts soc%, temp for a paktrakr? How about the individual battery values?


Battery pack values would be a simple pack value on the EQ1/bstatt port of my pack controller read as a simple voltage read between 6 and 60 volts.

Ampere usage by the ENTIRE car will be the only amp reading needed, Temperature for the motor (Curie effect and proper cooling....) will be needed.

Bluetooth? That would be the best way to load this up, if there's a module that collects this and transmits via Bluetooth to the Archos 5 BlueTooth link running the Android would be the simplest, and the Dashboard software would be a display app only, not a 2-way control, just a display reader.

For a module that brings in all these inputs to transmit via Blue-Tooth I can justifiably see about $450 to $550 bucks. The Software could easily be justified at about $250 Retail priced.

Now I may be quite adept at building all sorts of things, computer modules and such, but blue-tooth data and Android programming are just outside of my league. 

A total package I can justifiably see paying about $750 to $900 for, excluding the Archos 5 that it would connect to.

AlaskaStar


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

I noticed that in addition to the archos there are a few 5-7 inch android displays available, with bluetooth for a good price.


----------



## UBCECC (Sep 5, 2009)

johnb said:


> UBCECC: The (cheap) GPS devices that mount well in a car don't have a USB that supplies power. The USB is used/required for charging.


They are only used for charging? they can't be used as a serial port on the CE device?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

UBCECC said:


> Can you use the USB port for communication instead of blue tooth? this will save some money for the blue tooth to spi conversion.


most devices I've looked at don't have accessable USB Host.... they're all USB Device. Thats the issue. USB is host/device, and while some devices have a port that can be both, manufacturers don't implement them, or fail to properly implement the OS to support it.

iphone and most smartphones don't have USB Host (from what I can tell). bluetooth and wifi seem to be the easiest, unless they have a built in serial port (Iphone and some android devices do), but they need to be easily accessable.


----------



## djbills (Apr 7, 2010)

EV dashboard looks way cool! I was aware of it before my EV purchase (thanks to the Montana EV blog!) and now that I'm officially an EV owner, I'm wondering if it could interface with the Rudman Regulators on my system? They're the bms companion to the Manzanita Micro PFC chargers, which it seems a fair amt of people have. 

John, could you or someone else take a quick look at the rudman docs and confirm that this is something worth trying? hope I'm not missing something. 

The "mk3" lead regulator manual can be downloaded here:
http://www.manzanitamicro.com/index.php?option=com_filecabinet&view=files&id=1

I've not tried it yet, but MM already have a really basic windows app + serial or usb interface that (apparently) pulls voltage info from the batteries. It might not have the dataset that the paktrakr has but I'm not sure... what more is there to report than voltage, really? I guess the rudmans can support temperature as well, if the thermometer attachment is hooked up.

the only problem is it seems like the rudmans won't just stream info - they only talk back when spoken to. but it seems like maybe ev dashboard could capture a stream from the rudman scanner software, perhaps? if it's already out there for windows, how hard could a Windows CE port be? I don't know... I defer to you guys.

if someone could sign off that EV dashboard communication is at least theoretically possible, I'd be willing to pick up that gps unit and give it a run. I'm not much of a coder but have a little scripting experience, might be enough to get it up and running (as long as I had a little support if/when I get stumped).

let me know what ya think!


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

djbills said:


> John, could you or someone else take a quick look at the rudman docs and confirm that this is something worth trying? hope I'm not missing something.


The serial interface to the regulators appears to be available. Even though the doco is not super detailed it should be possible to add it as an implementation to EV Dashboard. You should start by copying the paktrakr or hardybms implementation and getting it to work with the rudman in simulation mode. If that works then get your GPS device.

Once you get it working you can submit the code to the open source project as a "patch" then we can add it to the project.


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Will it run OK on this:

http://www.short-circuit.com/product/VPCI7100.html


----------



## Biostudent (Jul 13, 2010)

Tahoe Tim said:


> Will it run OK on this:
> 
> http://www.short-circuit.com/product/VPCI7100.html


Hey Tahoe,

The software is base on the Android OS. So unless it can run android the software the OP made won't work with it.

I purchased one of the Apads on ebay for about $130... I plan on adapting it to fit. That may be an option for some but I will let you know how it works.


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to an Android version of EV Dashboard to work with the paktrakr. It will need a bluetooth to serial adapter, modified serial cable and 5v power adapter for the bluetooth adapter. If anyone wants to build these and sell them for the paktrakr let me know. It will make the display more accessible.


----------



## HYPRDRV (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi John,
I talked to PakTrakr and they made the modifications for me including extending the cable so the bluetooth wasn't inaccessible at the helm of my boat. Very nice job. The last pieces to purchase is the display. So anyone out there that has used an Android display (hopefully a 10") please list the ones that they are using.
Thanks again John for all your help.

Steve in Solomons MD


----------



## Frankencar (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Johnb,

Trying to contact you as many ways as possible here. I am getting an error when running the EV Dashboard software from my Windows CE device (very similar to the one you purchased initially)

"Error
EVDashboard.exe
TypeLoadException
File or assembly name
'InTheHand.Net.Personal, Version=2.2.0.0, Culture=neutral,PublicKeyToken=EA38CAA273134499', or one of its dependencies, was not found."

Any ideas how to fix this? I'd love to get this running in my car.


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

It sounds like you might need to download the latest version of the bluetooth library. Check out the documentation.

http://evdashboard.codeplex.com/documentation

http://inthehand.com/forums/p/4020/11507.aspx

http://inthehand.com/files/folders/releases/entry4258.aspx


----------



## Frankencar (Nov 17, 2008)

johnb said:


> It sounds like you might need to download the latest version of the bluetooth library. Check out the documentation.
> 
> http://evdashboard.codeplex.com/documentation
> 
> ...


That makes sense...but when I try to run the .exe I get "Setup is not a valid Windows CE program"

Also tried with earlier builds, but get the error "There is no application associated with [filename]. Run the application first, then open this file from within the application."

Any thoughts?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

what kind of windows CE device do you have? You can't necessarily run a wince 5.0 program on a ppc2003 device... maybe it's too old?


----------



## Frankencar (Nov 17, 2008)

It is running windows ce version 6.0


----------



## Frankencar (Nov 17, 2008)

So is it actually a problem for me to have CE 6? If so, is it possible to flash it to CE 5? I would really be in a pickle if I spent nearly $100 on a device that is otherwise worthless to me.


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

johnb said:


> I'm finally getting around to an Android version of EV Dashboard to work with the paktrakr. It will need a bluetooth to serial adapter, modified serial cable and 5v power adapter for the bluetooth adapter. If anyone wants to build these and sell them for the paktrakr let me know. It will make the display more accessible.


Hi John! Did you get around to make a android version of the EV Dash?

Best regards

Rikard


----------

